# UK state pension



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've been looking on the pensions web site, but I can't find the page where you put in your National insurance No to see what I've paid in, does anyone have a direct link to that page, as I'm just going round in circles.


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

Are you looking for a statement of your NI Contributions, or a statement of your expected State Pension?

If the former,
GIYF
https://online.hmrc.gov.uk/shortforms/form/NIStatement


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I've been looking on the pensions web site, but I can't find the page where you put in your National insurance No to see what I've paid in, does anyone have a direct link to that page, as I'm just going round in circles.


I received one through the post (didn't even request it) 3 months before I retired last year.

Colin


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Cheers David, I think that might just do the job.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

camallison said:


> I received one through the post (didn't even request it) 3 months before I retired last year.
> 
> Colin


I'm 65 in 3 months so I expect I'll be getting one, I think I'm paid up, but would like to know, as some of the 60s/70s years are a little vague > >


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

To get a State Pension forecast all you need to do is fill out a form BR 19. If you are only 3 months away from your state pension I am surprised the the department of Work and Pensions has not contacted you?

David


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Apologies to those who already know, but to receive a State Pension one has to claim it. Otherwise it is deferred and accrues at 1% for every 5 weeks(10.4% pa), but this is going to be halved in 2016(?). The accrual is index-linked, or more correctly 'triple-locked', so cannot be less than 2.5% - unless the law is changed.

Keep your eyes open on these points.

Geoff



.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Mines rubbish

Apparently the time I had off with the kids fell outside the time when it was accredited 

Add to that time outside the UK 8Yrs

Fortunately I don't need it

Just as well then

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks all, now sorted, form filled in and sent off.


----------

